# Gun nut central is in Plano, TX



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

6 minute video on the US problem with gun murders compared to other countries.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

1st class message. Forward it to the anti-gun nuts here in the US.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Funny how these statistics are not even mentioned by those who oppose gun ownership. They just point to the nutcases and criminals and we all know the argument there.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Loved, loved, loved it. I own lots of those pointy and shooty things he was referring to Lol


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Loved, loved, loved it. I own lots of those pointy and shooty things he was referring to Lol


yeah, me too... I own lots of it. at work, I used to be called a gun nut. now they just call me sovereign citizen:armata_PDT_23:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

mhans827 said:


> yeah, me too... I own lots of it. at work, I used to be called a gun nut. now they just call me sovereign citizen:armata_PDT_23:


You'd better be careful; working within the corporation and being called a S-C. Bad mojo, indeed.


----------

